# Machine Upgrade Advice



## pricklybean (Jun 24, 2021)

Longtime lurker and first time poster looking for advice on upgrading my machine. Currently I have a Delonghi EC146.B (with a non-pressurised basked) and a Eureka Crono.

I have only had the grinder for a couple of months but it has been a great improvement (even if setting the grind time is a bit of a pain). The machines is one I inherited from a friend a couple of years ago and it was okay when I was drinking Americanos and didn't know any better but I am pretty solidly an espresso drinker now. Surprisingly I occasionally get a good shot but the lack of consistency is driving me mad!

My budget is pretty small (Sub £500ish and preferably in the lower end) so I am in no way expecting miracles, but I think most things would be better than where I currently am. I know the standard low budget option is a second hand Gaggia Classic with modding for PID and 9-Bar of pressure. Not against this idea but would prefer not to mod myself and welcome any buying advice.

I have found myself interested in lever machines - specifically Flair and Robot types. I love how manual they are, but I know that they come with problems of their own in terms of heating. I am very taken by the Flair 58- aesthetically and with the heating function and portafilter- but that is right at the top of my budget. I am in a pretty hard water area so maintenance/filtered water is going to be especially important if I go semi-automatic- I wonder if this is pro in the column of a lever machine without a boiler.

Would love any thoughts or comments.

Thanks!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@pricklybean Welcome to the forum, check out the classifieds.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/category/13-machines/


----------

